# Not had any contact with Diabetes team!



## Fairbrook (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello,

I am type 1 diabetic and currently 7 1/2 weeks pregnant with my first baby - it's taken us 16months to get to this point!

I had a routine appointment at my diabetes clinic when I told them I was 5 weeks pregnant. The dr I saw just said I needed to make an appointment with my GP to let them know. I did this and now have a date for my 12 week scan on 1st Dec.

I have not had any contact from my diabetes team at all. I was advised at a pre-conception group to contact them as soon as I found out I was pregnant, which I did. I have since phoned and left messages asking if I should see someone regarding my diabetes and pregnancy and have not heard anything. My GP obviously knows I am pregnant and diabetic, but doesn't seem bothered that I would need anything other than a normal midwife appointment and 12 week scan!

Really worried now! Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Fairbrook, welcome to the forum - and congratulations!  I know little of processes involved, but would certainly have expected you have have been placed under the scrutiny of a specialist team for the duration. It might be worth contacting the Diabetes UK Helpline service - they should hopefully be able to advise you how to get things sorted:

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/helpline


----------



## trophywench (Nov 2, 2016)

And, as a two pronged thing - is there anyone at the pre-conception group who knows who at the hospital you should be seeing.  I'm a tad confused really cos in our neck of the woods the diabetic pre-conception advice and the obstetrics team work hand in glove, so when any of their diabetics get preg, it's a smooth transfer over to the obs team from the diabetes one, and vice versa once you're signed off by obs after delivery, back to the 'ordinary' diabetes team.

ie the pre-conception advice is actually done by people attached to the 'ordinary' diabetes clinic.

Are obs and diabetes clinics in the same hospital?


----------



## Cleo (Nov 3, 2016)

Hello and welcome, 
Firstly congratulations !
Can I ask - are you in the U.K. ?! I'm also a bit confused as to how the services in your area work . 

 I have a 2.5 yr old and an 11 week old, in both my pregnancies I was seen at the diabetic ante natal clinic as soon as I found out I was pregnant.   This is pretty standard - and is outlined in the nice guidelines for diabetes and pregnancy.  

I'd keep pestering them - are you able to contact any of the diabetes specialists / Endocrinologists/ obstetricians/ midwives at your hospital ? It sounds to me like there's been some miscommunication.  In the meantime try not to worry avs try to focus on keeping your BGs under control .  Have you been prescribed the high dose folic acid ?


----------



## Fairbrook (Nov 3, 2016)

Hello all,

So since my first message a couple of days ago I have an update!

I am from Oxfordshire, so attending the OCDEM clinic in Oxford. After lots of phoning around, I finally got the number of a specialist Diabetes Nurse for pregnancy who is based OCDEM. She phoned me back yesterday and it turns out that I already had an appointment booked (which my GP arranged for me) at the diabetic antenatal clinic this coming Monday morning. It appears that there has been a complete lack of communication as I should have received a letter telling me about the appointment.

I will ask on Monday, why I was told by the doctor at my normal diabetic clinic appointment 3 weeks ago, to just make an appointment with my GP and was not given any other advise or contact numbers for the antenatal diabetic team! It's all been very frustrating and stressful which is not what I need right now! Thanks for all your advice though!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2016)

Ah! Glad to hear that things are moving along as they should be! Hope the appointment goes well!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 3, 2016)

Oooh good ! - not good but you know what I mean.

Yeah, that's really peculiar and I'd want to know why you were told that?  Has he only recently started in the diabetes clinic though having been all over departments meanwhile so conditioned to saying it?  Cos we used to get all sorts of different docs nearly every time at the WISDEM centre at UHCW, which was why I swapped to St Cross at Rugby - you see the same people there every time!


----------

